# I'd like to get back into blindfold cubing



## MarcusStuhr (Sep 30, 2008)

It's been a long time since I've seriously cubed, as things have gotten so busy here at school. 

However, I'd like to pick it up again since I've long since forgotten a lot of my algorithms and approaches, and I'm not really sure if it's worth picking up that old method.


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2008)

Again  Isn't this your second comeback? 
Freestyle is the best  This means mostly solving pieces with cycles, however you wish, normally without 'orienting' them first!


----------



## MarcusStuhr (Sep 30, 2008)

My first "comeback" was *extremely* shortlived, haha. I've only gotten slower and slower as I've put more energy into other things in life. But, I'd like to pick up BLD cubing again more seriously.

How do most people approach freestyle now? Commutators, I imagine?


----------



## kemot_13 (Sep 30, 2008)

I memorize edges using letters. Every sticker has 1 letter. During solving edges I use only U perm and Z, H when is parity.


----------



## blah (Sep 30, 2008)

One of the fastest guys around uses visual. Rowe. Ask Ville, he just posted a sick video in the videos subforum. Mostly commutators, I think.


----------



## blah (Sep 30, 2008)

kemot_13 said:


> I memorize edges using letters. Every sticker has 1 letter. During solving I use only U perm and Z, H when is parity.



Huh? Message too short.


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2008)

blah said:


> kemot_13 said:
> 
> 
> > I memorize edges using letters. Every sticker has 1 letter. During solving I use only U perm and Z, H when is parity.
> ...



Why Huh? He uses letters to memo edges, and U/Z/H to solve. 3OP for corners.


----------



## blah (Sep 30, 2008)

joey said:


> Why Huh? He uses letters to memo edges, and U/Z/H to solve. 3OP for corners.



Oh, he didn't mention corners, that's all. The term parity is quite ambiguous :S


----------



## MarcusStuhr (Oct 1, 2008)

Are most people memorizing in a sort of Pochmann-esque manner?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't know what that is. I memorise edges with letters, doing whatever I want to memorise them (making words/sounds from them, even a short story), I usually make some sort of pairs or groups of 4. I memorise corners with a combo of visual and numbers, which is pretty weird. I use some visual for edges too.
I use freestyle, I dont pre-orient anything. Just direct solving using 3-cycles and comms. I also know full ELL and use all of them(some very very rarely) but it's not that big of a help . This way I get mainly sub-1 times and sub15 memo.


----------



## cubeRemi (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.erikku.110mb.com/TuRBo.html

if you start using freestyle this is where to begin (I think). learn the algs for the edges. if your buffer gets solved start again with your second buffer (UR??) then your next second (FR or something). 

I also learned TuRBo corners, but I'm learning 3op corners now. 

memo, for edges I use letters until my buffer gets solved, then (if something is left) visual for the rest (usual just a 3-cycle). 

I think i'll learn more ELL algs, but not all


----------



## Erik (Oct 1, 2008)

What's the use of learning ELL's that affect more than 3 pieces? You don't need them for TuRBo... only maybe some flipping edge algs..


----------



## cubeRemi (Oct 1, 2008)

okay, perform the Z perm, now flip 2 edges that are across from each other.

for cases like this you could use one ELL alg. also if you have one permuted but not oriented piece you could use just one alg to solve the last for pieces at once.


----------



## Erik (Oct 1, 2008)

yah for freestyle that is. It wouldn't really be a basic-TuRBo thing to do


----------



## cubeRemi (Oct 1, 2008)

no, but using no fixed buffer also is not really TuRBo. 
I think TuRBo edges is a verry nice step to learn freestyle edges. don't you??


----------



## Erik (Oct 1, 2008)

of course it is. The line between TuRBo is vague, but in a way also pretty clear at the same time. If you are abandoning your buffer, it's freestyle imho.


----------



## joey (Oct 1, 2008)

I dunno, I used freestyle with a buffer. (I was doing so before TuRBo came along)


----------

